# Stableford points



## leaney (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm quite new to golf, so please bare with me...

On average, how many stableford points tend to be enough to win in a local competition.

My handicap is 28 and today (not in a comp), I scored 36 points.

Would I finish near the bottom or is this a decent score?

I know it's an impossible question to answer but I would be pleased to hear your thoughts. 

Thanks


----------



## Sundance (Aug 12, 2011)

36 means you are playing to your handicap so its a good score. At my club it varies depending on the conditions, usually 38-40 wins it although I have won a medal with a net 2 over.


----------



## Crow (Aug 12, 2011)

36 points is a good competition score and would usualy see you in the top 5 or 10 percent of the field.


----------



## jimjoachim (Aug 12, 2011)

36 will put you in top 20%. great stuff!!


----------



## dotty001 (Aug 12, 2011)

36 points is good but as you said impossible to suggest what can win 
example 

a couple of months ago i got 41 pints in a work society day 
i came 3rd ..... today i won my pub society with 39points


----------



## leaney (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for your comments gents, that's gives me some comfort.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 12, 2011)

I won the last club comp with 43 points, and received a 1.5 shot handicap reduction for my trouble  

36 points is a respectable total, although I have known as little as 32 win before now at our place. All depends on how other people played during the comp' I'm afraid.


----------



## bluetoon (Aug 13, 2011)

Stableford is for women......Men play stroke play.



....Ducks for cover.....


----------



## Essex_Stu (Aug 13, 2011)

Stableford is for women......Men play stroke play.



....Ducks for cover..... 

Click to expand...

I agree. But playing stableford means that a disaster hole doesnt ruin your round and enjoyment. Im medal play I get annoyed and it leads on to not caring about my round after a bad hole


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2011)

Some young lad at Boars Head scored 38 points in a midweek competition a few weeks ago.
He came 11th!!

Master George Kavannagh won it with 49


----------

